# Convertir tension positiva a negativa



## cristianoris (Jun 28, 2011)

hola, estoy liando con un invento, pero tengo un problema que necesito una tension negativa de -5V, mi duda es de donde puedo sacar esta tension??, en internet encontrado un integrado 7660, pero en ninguna tienda de electrinica lo tienen.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 28, 2011)

Pidelo a microchip como sample.


----------



## MVB (Jun 28, 2011)

Tienes 5v?. Si es así polariza al revés y tendrás -5v.


----------



## samgut (Jun 28, 2011)

Con una fuente de 10V puedes armarte +5 y -5 con un divisor de tensión.
Deja más claro que es lo que tienes para poder responder algo mejor.
Saludos,


----------



## cristianoris (Jun 28, 2011)

hola, aver tengo un paqueña fuente de alimentacion que ice con un lm317, con una sola salida, que es la que uso para alimentar circuitos...........
Estoy montando un conversor analogico digital, y necesito una tension positiva, que la tengo, pero luego necesito una negativa, que yo creia que llevandolo a masa funcionaba, pero no es asi. Asi que necesito sacar de alguna forma otra tension negativa de mi fuente o de otro sitio.

un saludo.


----------



## samgut (Jun 28, 2011)

Hola,
Se me ocurre que podrías utilizar el lm317 y sacar el doble de tensión, para luego hacer un divisor de tensión.
Una vez tengas el divisor de tensión hecho, alimentas con la tensión positiva normal toda tu electrónica, y luego utilizas la tensión negativa para lo otro que necesites.
Ejemplo: Si con el lm317 actualmente sacas 5V, le pides ahora 10V y te armas un divisor de tensión. Ahora tendrás 3 terminales. Con los 5V y tierra alimentas todo normal, pero ahora tienes -5V extra para lo otro que necesites.
Veremos que otras sugerencias te dan los miembros del foro.
Saludos,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2011)

Modificá tu fuente , haces un doblador y la parte positiva la conectás al LM317 , a la negativa la regulás con un 7905 







Saludos !


----------



## rodri_go100 (Jun 28, 2011)

El Max660 lo puedes pedir a Maxim como muestra (sample) pero seguro que en alguna tienda de electronica te lo pueden conseguir.

Es una buena opción si tu circuito no requiere mucha corriente (<100mA) y lo vas a hacer funcionar con bateria o pilas.

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 29, 2011)

El sample 7660 te llega en una semana. 
EL divisor de tensión es simple y rápido. 

Desde mi punto de vista las dos mejores soluciones.


----------

